# Natural light candid



## jcdeboever (May 13, 2017)

I am working on improving natural light portrait/ candid

Using the 100-400 this day. Looking for improving composition,  light, and general image improvement. 






Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (May 14, 2017)

Nicely done, the combo of choosing a long lens, good exposure and decent composition makes for a nice photo.  Not a great portrait, but certainly a decent candid.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 14, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Nicely done, the combo of choosing a long lens, good exposure and decent composition makes for a nice photo.  Not a great portrait, but certainly a decent candid.


Thanks.


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2017)

Yep. Decent.
Reflecting a bit of the ambient light for fill on his face would have made it a better photograph.

Flash, continuous, or light from some other man made light source is as 'natural' as the light we get from that nuclear fusion reactor in the sky we call the Sun.


----------



## Derrel (May 14, 2017)

I'm not very sold on this photo. It has a weird bit of artifacting on his lips and face and forehead.Just not feeling this one. As far as artifical lighting and natural lighting, yes, the two things are very different. One comes from the sun; the other requires electricity to generate. Kind of like arguing that RAIN and water from a pressure washer are one and the same thing: "rain".


----------



## jcdeboever (May 15, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I'm not very sold on this photo. It has a weird bit of artifacting on his lips and face and forehead.Just not feeling this one. As far as artifical lighting and natural lighting, yes, the two things are very different. One comes from the sun; the other requires electricity to generate. Kind of like arguing that RAIN and water from a pressure washer are one and the same thing: "rain".


Thanks for your honest opinion. First photo I edited in months. It was more about seeing the natural hair light and as pointed out needed some fill on face. I pushed the curve to much on careful examination based off your critique. Of course, it was more interesting to me since he is my treasured son in law. I have been on a natural light discovery kick since making laps around a fountain studying the light (@Gary A.s fault). The critique really is very helpful and encouraging.


----------



## pixmedic (May 15, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I'm not very sold on this photo. It has a weird bit of artifacting on his lips and face and forehead.Just not feeling this one. As far as artifical lighting and natural lighting, yes, the two things are very different. One comes from the sun; the other requires electricity to generate. Kind of like arguing that RAIN and water from a pressure washer are one and the same thing: "rain".



do you water  your plants using the hose and city water or do you use "natural water"?


----------



## bluewanders (May 15, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not very sold on this photo. It has a weird bit of artifacting on his lips and face and forehead.Just not feeling this one. As far as artifical lighting and natural lighting, yes, the two things are very different. One comes from the sun; the other requires electricity to generate. Kind of like arguing that RAIN and water from a pressure washer are one and the same thing: "rain".
> ...


Well, to be a bit pedantic, city water is missing the minerals present in rain water but is possessed by multiple chemical additives. Both differences being artifacts from the filtration/treatment process and both differences making city water less than ideal (but not "bad") for plant care in comparison to "natural" water that has been included recently in the natural water cycle... unless you have a significant pollution problem in your area. And then there's cases like Flint Michigan (and a few others now) where levels of dangerous lead and other toxins were heavily tainting the city water making it not only less than ideal, but wholly damaging.  

Lead has been a big problem in many older cities, too, by the way... in many older cities on the coasts it is suggested you get the soil tested for high lead content and have it taken care of before planting a garden as it has been found the use of certain building materials (and the fill it became when building new neighborhoods) and the use of leaded gasoline in the past has made the soil toxic in these really old neighborhoods.   Eating vegetables from a garden growing in this tainted soil can lead to lead poisoning or other maladies dependent on the toxins that got dumped there. 

I'd take my "natural" rain water any day... and make sure my plants are in raised planter boxes away from the stupidities of the past.  Because there really is a difference.


----------



## pixmedic (May 15, 2017)

bluewanders said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


A bit?
I'm afraid my reference has far flown over your head.
I guess it's more of an old insider forum running joke.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A. (May 15, 2017)

BTW- There's relatively little to no minerals in 'rain water'. Rain will pick up, whatever it encounters/bumps on its way down that it can hold onto, like particulates (dust, smog), gasses, et al, that's in the air.

Rain starts its downward journey in a form similar to distilled water.


----------



## bluewanders (May 15, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> bluewanders said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


Hah... that it did.

Fun thought experiment though.  Flashes and other artificial light sources aren't exactly the same as sunlight because you have to worry about them "tainting" the scene with opposing directionality and non-matching color casts. Requiring a little more work and knowledge to obfuscate its inclusion.

Sorry for mucking up your joke.


----------



## chuasam (May 15, 2017)

I would like a looser crop and show the environment and context or a tighter crop and really bring in the details of the subject.


----------

